# Some More Encouraging Comments



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

April 8, 2009 From SJF Wilts. EnglandDear Healthy Audio,I want to get a message to Michael about his IBS Audio Program 100. I have to say this is just the best thing I have done. Your voice is soothing and your understanding of IBS and how it made me feel was amazing. I am a new fan, and have told literally all my family, friends and workmates about you.  I have been asked so many times about how it works, and I have to say I simply don't know, there is nothing I had to do but listen to you. One thing I do tell people though is that you bring a special understanding and gentleness through your program, it often felt as if you were literally guiding me by the hand through those troublesome times, and I am so grateful to you for it. All that was nearly 12 months ago, and now I am so different and alive and enjoying life. I know you have heard it before from many people, but I wanted to add my voice to praising your work. So from the bottom of my heart, thank you. Thank you so so much for your work and dedication. ____________________________________________________________________________________April 22, 2009 Update From Erica in New York on ..I've been finished with the program for a week and a half. I still listen to session 5 every few days (It helps clear my head and I sleep more soundly).My IBS-D has improved dramatically!I had a week and half off from work last week with no IBS symptoms. I went back to work on Monday expecting very severe D, but to my surprise None! I went once (formed) Mon, Tues, and today. Usually I'm very stressed about going to work thus the D.Highly recommend the CDs!! April 6, 2009 From Erica in New York on ..I'm almost done with the 100 day program, around day 90.It has taken some time to realize that my symptoms have improved. I'm not completely free of IBS, still have some cramping and nausea occasionally. BUT, my D has subsided significantly! And I'm back to eating somewhat freely on the weekends with not much consequence.I no longer have to stop on the way to work to use the bathroom and in general I go maybe 1-3 times in the am compared to 4-8 times.I would say my improvement was VERY gradual, I didn't see it happen right away. so keep at it!! Good luck! - Erica - IBS-D For more Encouragement - look here - http://www.ibsgroup.org/forums/index.php?showtopic=5373 Comments go back from 2001 !!!


----------

